# Thanks



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I wanted to say thanks to everyone who had taken the time to participate on all my threads on the PW section.

I don't do much PW but yesterday I did one house where I put in practice all the little info I have gotten from here and some You Tube videos.

Thanks guys. :thumbup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

You're welcome.



Yeah, I know I've never contributed anything useful to a PW thread, but your OP has been laying there for 5 hours all by its lonesome so I thought I'd give it a kick.

Once again, you're welcome. :icon_cool:


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

So what did it get, a soft wash? What chems?


----------

